# Sticky Stuff on Roof Tiles - Pigeon unable to fly



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

A friend called me today to say that a pigeon was in her patio/lightwell, unable to fly. This afternoon the neighbors in the building next door hired contractors to pigeon proof their building. Apparently they have a new baby and the droppings from the pigeons on the roof were getting into the baby's window.

They put up spikes, and also there are some terra cotta tiles overhanging my friend's patio, and there's this thick strip of gummy stuff in a wavy pattern on the tiles. There's no way for my friend to get over to the neighbor's roof to inspect the tiles, but I could see it when I went over - it must be some sort of glue.

Anyway the one bird is up on the roof, safe, and his/her mate was down in my friend's patio sitting in a planter pot. She appears to have crap on her feet, though I couldn't see very well. She can move around and was hanging onto the pot with her claws, so I think she should be able to walk, and therefore take off flying, but when I approached she didn't fly, but kind of panicked and flapped/ran around the patio. There MAY be something wrong with her left wing, I couldn't tell for sure. I was able to put a banker's box over her and secure her inside with a towel. I put her in the footwell of my car overnight in my carport, because I don't want her to stress out in my apartment hearing animal sounds and me walking around. I'm hoping a rehabber or hospital will be able to take her in the morning. I put some pigeon seed in with her, and a tiny bit of water in a dish. I know Charis warned about leaving water overnight but it's only a tiny bit, and there's enough overhead light from the carport into the car that I think she'll be able to see. 

I'm not going to check on her overnight because I don't want to stress her out. 

I figured it was best to take her in and keep her safe, than to leave her in the patio.

In the meantime, my friend is going to talk to her neighbors and find out what they put up there - the other pigeon is at risk as well from this gunk. She is a new mom as well so she sympathises with them, and she's also afraid of getting on their bad side, but seriously, it sounds as though they and their contractor company may have done something pretty cruel if that is GLUE up there....


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Apparently this stuff is called "Bird Repellent" or "Gel Repellent" and is not meant to stick like glue. It's meant to be a non-toxic, sticky REPELLENT that prevents birds from landing on the spots where it was applied. However this bird did land in it and I found out today that it got all over its feet and actually in its wings so its wing feathers were stuck together which is why it can't fly. It's the hen so if there are babies they are going to die as well, because the male will abandon them.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Serendipity, I heard about this thing before here in SF, I used to see many pigeons before in one of our buildings where I work, but now they don't go to that area, I was worry that something happen but I heard about this repellent, I'm not sure how bad is, but I know they don't hang out there anymore, Are you able to go to that building and check? Would you post a pic and see how is the pigeon?

Ivette


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi Ivette,

I took the pigeon to feralpigeon who is going to try to get the gunk off her. Thanks feralpigeon! Then I hope to release the pidge back to her home habitat, but I'm concerned about this gunk and would like to neutralize it because otherwise I am sending her back into danger. Maybe it's not the regular stuff but some super-sticky "home brew" - I dunno. But FP says that if there are babies and the hen doesn't return to the nest the male will abandon the nest. Bummer. 

I don't have access to that roof and have only limited access to the building next door in whose patio/lightwell my friend found the pidge. Her father owns the building, and got a copy of the pest control contract from the next-door building's owner as a courtesy before they did the work. She will give me access to HER building but that doesn't really do much good - there's no access to the roof next door and she probably wouldn't let me hop over even if there were - she's worried about neighborly relations.

So if our little girl got into trouble again she'd be at serious risk. If she can't fly, she can't eat or drink. The only reason she was rescued is that she had the good fortune to fall into the protected patio area where she was noticed by my friend.

She was very alert this morning and had obviously eaten and had some water and pooped a lot in her box. So she's healthy, it's just that her wing feathers couldn't spread properly because they were gunked together.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ugh, sounds awful. I hope she does well.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

*Update and Question*

Hi, FeralPigeon has the little girl and is getting the gunk off her bit by bit with mineral spirits. This stuff is supposed to be a "gel repellent" not a glue, but it sure acts like a glue and is almost impossible to remove.

I am frustrated because my friend who called me about this situation has really not taken action to resolve it.

To give you the scenario, my friend's father owns a 3-story apartment building here in San Francisco. The building next door is a 2-story 4-unit apartment building. One of the tenants complained about pigeons on the roof because the feathers or poop or whatever was getting in the area near her baby's window.

So the building next door hired a pest control company who came out and put spikes up and this gel type stuff - which they put on the tiles overhanging my friend's building's patio, and also on other areas of the 4-unit building's roof.

The owner of that building gave my friend's father a copy of the pest control contract and my friend has seen it but has not given me the name of the contractor even though I asked for it. She is concerned about relations between her father and the owner of the building next door. She is also a new mother with a 9-month old baby so she sympathises with the new mother next door.

I have called Animal Care & Control who say they don't enforce anything having to do with pigeon welfare, and referred me to the dept of health. The dept of health referred me to ACC. So I'm getting no help from the authorities.

I live in San Francisco - does anybody have any information about any state codes having to do with cruelty to animals?

Keep in mind, it's not just this one pigeon who is at risk. As long as that gunk is up there, every flight bird who passes through the neighborhood and might land on that roof, is at risk. Including endangered species.

The pigeon we rescued had a companion (nestmate or actual mate, not sure) whom my friend saw on the roof for a few days afterward. I don't know if he has fallen victim to it too. But every day that my friend does nothing is another day that all the birds in the area are at risk.

Can anyone give me some sort of guidance as to how the hell I handle this when MY OWN FRIEND is holding the reins and appears to not be doing anything? I did send her an email this morning asking her what she planned to do, because so far she has done absolutely nothing. She talks a big game, at first she was all "if that pest control company did something illegal they will be out of business before I am done with them" but - she hasn't actually DONE anything to resolve the situation.

If I could get up onto the roof of the building I could handle it myself. I'm going to scout the area later today.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

*Email to my friend*

This is what I sent to my friend today, I hope she is not pissed off with me but I wanted to convey my frustration and get her thinking about ACTION:

Hi K,

The bird will be ready to be released on Friday, as I indicated in an email last night.

We have until then to resolve the dangerous situation on the next-door roof.

I am wondering what you are planning to do about that. Is there some piece of information you don't have that you need, before you take action? Because time is short, and something needs to be done, and my hands are tied because this is a delicate situation involving your father, the owner of the building next door, and the couple with the new baby. So clearly you don't want me charging in to resolve it, and I have respected that, but that means that YOU need to do something before she can come back home.

It either has to be resolved, or the roof remains a death trap for birds. Not just pigeons, but endangered species.

I believe you said that you wanted to be sure that the stuff on the roof and tiles actually caused the damage to our bird. Well, she has gunk on her that prevented her from flying and would have led to a horrible death if she had not fallen into the safety of your patio, and it happened THE SAME DAY they applied the "gel repellant" to their roof. Is that not proof enough?

As I see it, there are these options:

1) contact the next-door owner and tell him that this stuff is killing birds which is illegal. There is a state code against animal cruelty.

2) take action on your own, get onto that roof somehow and neutralize the gel with kitty litter or sand or just scrape it off.

3) call the authorities. I have not had success with ACC or the Dept of Health (they each refer me to the other). But perhaps there is some State agency that protects endangered species. You could say you saw a mourning dove or some other species covered in gunk because of that stuff.

4) Call the pest control company and find out what they're using. It's clear this is NOT just "repellent."

These options are not mutually exclusive.

As I said, my hands are tied which is very frustrating for me. It's been 5 days since you brought this situation to my attention and now I am invested in resolving it so that the birds in the neighborhood are safe, yet out of consideration of the fact that this is your father's property, I can't act unilaterally to resolve the situation. To be blunt, if it were up to me, it would have been resolved by now, one way or another.

So, I'm sorry to be so pushy here, but I would like to know, what are you going to do between now and Friday when the bird is ready to come home, to make that environment safe for her and other birds who might land on that roof?

Remember, it's not just about her. It's about ALL the birds in the area, including the mourning doves in the tree behind your apartment. As long as that gunk is up there, every bird in the neighborhood is at risk of dying a horrible death of starvation or mutilation of that gets in their wings, as it did with our girl.

XOX,

A


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

This is a very sad situation and I hope something can be done!

A question...I don't know if this would help, but I know that *Dawn* dishwasing liquid has been used in getting "grease" off pigeons.

Don't know about the "glue." BUT, what about the possibility using *WD-40*, which is actually FISH OIL. It really gets rid of glue and grease and I use in conjunction with Dawn.

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> This is a very sad situation and I hope something can be done!
> 
> A question...I don't know if this would help, but I know that *Dawn* dishwasing liquid has been used in getting "grease" off pigeons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information on WD-40. Didn't know it was fish oil, or that it could be used this way. Guess it really IS good for anything. Right up there with Duct Tape!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Serendipity...try contacting IDA (In Defense of Animals) in Mill Valley. Call them and e-mail them. They know the head of ACC, and they can make suggestions.

ACC tends to do nothing about pigeons unless their hand is foerced or they are really bugged. IDA can certainly tell you whether using dangerous products which inflict harm on birds is illegal...I am sure it is.... whether SF, or state statutes. Also, if you mention that it is not ONLY pigeons being gunked up but OTHER wild birds, too....I dunno...sparrows, finches, starlings...name a name...THEN that lights a fire.....

W/ ACC you have to be the squeaky wheel....better to do it w/ allies like IDA....

Thanks for helping the pidge, BTW


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi All..............I just caught up with this thread. This Glue Repellent is a horrific thing!!!! I have a rescue that was a victim of that stuff. The bird had an injured foot and leg trying to free itself from the stuff. It's feathers on both wings were all stuck together along with all the feathers on this chest and underside. Most of his tail feathers where pulled out whilst his trying to free himself.

There is only one thing that removes the adhesive. It is mineral oil. It is not a grease...it is petroleum based adhesive. Dawn detergent will not work, nor will WD 40. The best thing to use is unscented baby oil which is refined mineral oil. It takes many applications of applying the oil to the feathers rubbing it in, followed by baths to remove the stuff. It took almost 6 full months for my bird to appear normal again. I actually had to wait for a full molt for all the feathers to return to normal.

This is absolute animal cruelty!!!! This stuff needs to be outlawed. They use this stuff as long strips on the ground to trap rats.......it harms any living creature that comes into contact with this stuff. I have seen videos of puppies and kittens being stuck.

I wish you the best of luck in all your efforts in San Francisco in doing something about the problem.

I'm so sorry for that bird and so glad Feralpigeon is able to help it recover.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Louise. Gee, you'd think that they would outlaw this stuff. It's awful! And it could harm any animal that comes in contact with it. How can they be allowed to use something that could catch even an endangered species?

Six months to get the bird back to normal? Hard to imagine. The poor thing.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I think feralpigeon is using unscented mineral spirits but was worried about the effect of the fumes on the pidge. FP said that the pidge seemed a little woozy after the last application.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Please tell feralpigeon to stop with the mineral spirits.......that is paint thinner almost like turpintine...........he needs to use mineral OIL!!!! The fumes can injure the respiratory system of the bird. The unscented baby oil is the best. I'll see if I can find the link to my original thread about my pigeon with the same problem and post it here.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/h-e-l-p-one-of-my-feral-flock-is-badly-injured-31133.html

Here is the link to the original threa of the bird with the glue trap injury. It is quite lenghtly, but it show all the different things that were used and how nothhing helped except the baby oil.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

The 1st picture is what the bird looked like when I first found him. The 2nd picture is what he looks like today........fully recovered.......his name is "Snowflake"

God........I hate that glue stuff!!!!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Please.......please........tell Feralpigeon To Stop With The Mineral Spirits.......i Cannot Stress Enough That The Fumes Will Damage The Respitory System Of The Bird....

The Process Of Removing The Glue From This Bird Will Take Time And Patience.....the Mineral Oil Needs To Be Worked Into The Feathers And Then The Bird Needs To Be Bathed With Baby Shampoo.... You Have To Wait A Few Days And Then Repeat The Treatment. There Is No Way This Bird Will Be Able To Be Released This Friday.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

lwerden said:


> Please tell feralpigeon to stop with the mineral spirits.......that is paint thinner almost like turpintine...........he needs to use mineral OIL!!!! The fumes can injure the respiratory system of the bird. The unscented baby oil is the best. I'll see if I can find the link to my original thread about my pigeon with the same problem and post it here.


I'm pretty familiar w/construction materials.....and regular mineral spirits are
less harmful than unscented mineral spirits which basically is what is found
in Detachol:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/h-e-l-p-one-of-my-feral-flock-is-badly-injured-31133-2.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/need-advice-trapped-wild-baby-pigeon-22225.html

Here is the MSDS for Detachol:

http://www.factor2.com/v/vspfiles/msds_techsheets/B-206 Detachol msds.pdf

Here is the MSDS for WD-40:

http://74.6.146.127/search/cache?ei...df&w=wd+40+msds&d=ImKCRBlMS6dx&icp=1&.intl=us

The bird isn't woozy from the mineral spirits, but rather from dehydration. I'm using regular mineral spirits because the oderless ones are more toxic to the liver. The exposure to the mineral spirits is minimal as I spot the product on a turkish towel, remove adhesive, and then immediately proceed with a bath using Dawn. 

This bird will be releasable shortly, and able to return to her friends/family/
habitat...without an extended stay here. I am treating for known devils while
the bird is in my care. The droppings are very good, this bird is most likely in the first six months of life, so relatively young. 

I also have other emergencies going on here. Thanks for your concern.

fp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

feralpigeon---

Louise is correct in that mineral spirits can be poisonous to the bird. Inhalation of it can affect the lungs and airways. It can also cause damage to the nervous system, and many other things. Even getting it on our skin, we should flush well with water. Imagine to the skin of a delicate bird. It can also cause the throat to swell, affecting his breathing. It should definately NOT be used on a bird. It could very well be why he was whoozy. You cannot be sure that was caused by dehydration. Here is one link on the product.
http://healthguide.howstuffworks.com/mineral-spirits-dictionary.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

feralpigeon said:


> The exposure to the mineral spirits is minimal as I spot the product on a turkish towel, remove adhesive, and then immediately proceed with a bath using Dawn.
> 
> This bird will be releasable shortly, and able to return to her friends/family/
> habitat...without an extended stay here. I am treating for known devils while
> ...


Even using a towel to spot clean the bird, you are still exposing him to the fumes, which are VERY dangerous to his health.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Mr. Squeaks (love that name!) I worry about the WD-40 -- is it more than fish oil? The can I have has lots of dire warnings on it -- 'breathing hazard,' may be 'harmful or fatal' if inhaled, etc. Sounds like there's more to it... or maybe there's more than one variety?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Definition
This is poisoning from swallowing or breathing in mineral spirits.

Poisonous Ingredient
•Hydrocarbons, substances that contain only hydrogen and carbon. (Examples are benzene and methane.)
Where Found
•Mineral spirits (Stoddard solvent) 
•Some paints 
•Some floor and furniture waxes and polishes 
•Some dry cleaning fluids
Note: This list may not be all inclusive. 
Symptoms
•Lungs and airways 
•Breathing difficulty (from inhalation)
•Throat swelling (may also cause breathing difficulty)
•Eyes, ears, nose, and throat 
•Severe pain in the throat
•Severe pain or burning in the nose, eyes, ears, lips, or tongue
•Loss of vision
•Gastrointestinal 
•Severe abdominal pain
•Vomiting
•Burns of the esophagus (food pipe)
•Vomiting blood
•Blood in the stool
•Heart and blood vessels 
•Hypotension (low blood pressure) develops rapidly
•Collapse
•Skin 
•Irritation
•Burns
•Necrosis (holes) in the skin or underlying tissues

http://healthguide.howstuffworks.com/mineral-spirits-dictionary.htm


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh Louise, what speaking pictures. 
Hateful, hateful stuff. 

Serendipity, I hope your excellent efforts are being rewarded.

One possible additional argument: even setting aside what concerns us here, it seems to me the couple with the baby would not be well served by locally increased numbers of deceased birds and the insects & rodents that would congregate around the perhaps inaccessible remains. 
They might consider that, if the welfare of the birds does not move them.

Alas.

Perhaps the sight of Louise's before and after photos of Snowflake would bring it home to your friend, Serendipity? I should think they would move a stone. Though of course, she's already seen your bird...!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Feralpigeon............I thank you for all your efforts in the rehabilitation of the glue issue bird.........however........I am fully aware of the MSDS of both Detachol and 
WD40..........that is precisely why I recommended you not use the mineral spirits.....on a towell.....on the feathers.......or any other application. I cannot understand your objection to using a substance (BABY OIL) which is much less toxic and has proven results in removing this glue stuff. I cannot understand how even a limited exposure to the fumes of the mineral spirits is worth the risk to the bird when a very easily accessable substance BABY OIL could be used to obtain the desired result and outcome.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

*Follow-up email to my friend*

I haven't heard back from my friend so she's probably offended. She's a very nice person who once dove into the ocean waves on the shore fully clothed to save her own dog. But I don't know her well enough to know if she's just a talker, or if she's someone who can be counted on to take action. Unfortunately most people I know are content to stand by and not act if a situation is at all tetchy, with the result that while they say they are animal lovers, they don't actually HELP animals other than to call people like me (and you all) to help.

Hi K,

I hope my email yesterday didn't offend you. That wasn't my intention! However, you should know by now that if I get involved in a situation with animals, the animals will come first with me. It's kind of a double-edged sword, I realize. 

I have an idea for you, I would like your permission to go ahead and do this.

I was scouting treasure hunt sites yesterday at the Ferry Building and also in Hayes Valley for my upcoming game. On the way home I stopped in at City Hall and researched the name and address of the owner of (address redacted), a Mr. (name redacted) of (address redacted).

I also researched him on-line and apparently he is a big Francophile. Age 72.

OK, so what I'd like to do, which wouldn't involve you or your father AT ALL, is to send him a letter over my signature, indicating that I found the injured bird on the sidewalk outside his building last Thursday evening, asked around the neighborhood and found from a neighbor that his building had applied gel repellent to the roof that same day. I would tell him that this stuff is a danger to all the birds in the neighborhood, including ENDANGERED SPECIES, and that it is illegal to injure wildlife in any way, and respectfully request that he immediately remove or mitigate this glue because it is killing birds in a very inhumane way. Because he is a 
Francophile, I would include this printout:

http://www.deterapigeon.com/21-amazing-facts-about-pigeons.htm

Item #7 says this:

"During the First World War a pigeon named Cher Ami (Dear friend) saved the lives of many French soldiers by carrying a message across enemy lines in the heat of battle. Cher Ami was shot in the chest and the leg, losing most of the leg to which the message was attached, but continued the 25 minute flight avoiding shrapnel and poison gas to get the message home. Cher Ami was awarded the French 'Croix de Guerre' for heroic service."

If I can find the State law regarding endangered species and harming wildlife, I would include that.

I would be respectful and polite, but persistent, and would follow up with a phone call in a day or two (I have found his phone number as well: [redacted]).

If he did not agree to remove the glue I would then call In Defense of Animals in Marin and ask them to apply pressure to ACC to investigate the situation, and would do what I could with the authorities to get it resolved.

This way there would be no repercussions to you or your father, your names would never be mentioned, but we could still take action.

Would you be OK with that? And if not, do you have an alternative that will resolve the situation so that Princess can go home to her flock and other birds can be protected ASAP?

Thx,

Alexandra


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Feralpigeon............I thank you for all your efforts in the rehabilitation of the glue issue bird.........however........I am fully aware of the MSDS of both Detachol and 
WD40..........that is precisely why I recommended you not use the mineral spirits.....on a towell.....on the feathers.......or any other application. I cannot understand your objection to using a substance (BABY OIL) which is much less toxic and has proven results in removing this glue stuff. I cannot understand how even a limited exposure to the fumes of the mineral spirits is worth the risk to the bird when a very easily accessable substance BABY OIL could be used to obtain the desired result and outcome.

I went to my Avian Vet, Dr. Hauck yesterday and while I was there I asked his professional opinion regarding the removal of the adhesive repellent...........He felt that the use of mineral spirits or any like substance should be avoided. That not only is there a risk to the respitory system but that it could be absorbed into the system and cause all sorts of internal problems. He stated professionally he would never recommend using it.

He felt that the mineral oil or baby oil was the best course of treatment as that the only problem that could result from the oil would be that if it was absorbed or even directly digested the result and side effect would be diarrhea which is not life threating like the side effects of the mineral spirits. He also stated that if there was any quill involvement with the adhesive it would be best to pluck those feathers and wait for new growth. 

It is only my personal opinion, but I would prefer to err on the side of caution than rather take unnecessary risks with any bird.

TO ALL MODERATORS............I think we need to start and have a sticky regarding the removal of this adhesive repellent.

__________________


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

*Update on Situation*

Well, my friend finally called the owners of the neighboring building. Apparently she knows them pretty well, and they are animal lovers. In fact the wife of the owner deliberately waited until the birds in the nest fledged before pigeon-proofing the roof. FeralPigeon said our girl was probably a juvenile (and even guessed that the other bird on the roof might be her nestmate, not actual mate). Looks like FP was right.

I am very keen to go up on their roof and see whether any of the gel repellent has been disturbed. My friend, who has an excellent vantage point from her roof, which is 1.5 stories above the roof in question, says that she can see all of the gel repellent from her roof and it appears undisturbed. She is going to ask the owner however, if he will let us up there to take a closer look.

She said that the owners researched the pest control companies before selecting one - the one they chose was more expensive but seemed to care about doing it humanely. 

I guess it COULD have been a coincidence that the day they applied this repellent, our little girl was injured. I find that hard to believe though. Still, if we can get up on the roof and look, we'll know for sure whether it was this stuff or not. Certainly the product specs seem to indicate that it does NOT stick to the birds' feet but is simply unpleasant to land on.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

The male will not always abandon the babies, I had a very devoted male who's mate was killed by a hawk when their babies were only 2 weeks old and he raised the babies himself, then it was so sad because as soon as the babies were grown he would lay in the same spot everyday and look at the sky for her, he looked so depressed and lonely.. He ended up dying because he refused to eat. I tried to tube him but he had no will to survive, and once his job of raising the babies was done, he just let himself go  

P.S. Your neighbors suck. I think you should put a giant glue strip in front of their house that catches the wife and see how well your neighbor can raise their baby all by himself. haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pidge-girl said:


> P.S. Your neighbors suck. I think you should put a giant glue strip in front of their house that catches the wife and see how well your neighbor can raise their baby all by himself. haha


Ditto to the giant glue strip!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The bird was dehydrated when I took the bird in from the trauma....not woozy.


Here's a link to WD-40 MSDS:

http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf

Doesn't look non-toxic....


I can tell from how the bird vocalizes that it is indeed a juvenile.


The pidge is doing very well now, and will be released this week 
as discussed w/Serendipity.

fp


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

pidge-girl said:


> I think you should put a giant glue strip in front of their house that catches the wife and see how well your neighbor can raise their baby all by himself. haha


Haha, that would be wicked funny. ... Your hilarious.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

This rescue is a juvenile w/out babies.

fp


----------

